# Prostate Cancer Tests are important



## Helgamobil

I know there are several threads about Prostate Cancer, (thank you guys) but I really just wanted to be sure that the topic stays live and say that it matters to every male (motorhomer or not !)

Having a series of blood tests to check PSA levels takes very little time and trouble, but it may save your life. One blood test will tell you the PSA level - having a series of tests tells you if the level is rising, falling or stable. The trend is the real information you need, even if the rise is slight, go to the next stage and get it checked out.

Happy New Year guys - and all their ever loving partners and families.


----------



## locovan

Well done lets keep you men checking and keep well

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Cancerinformation/Cancertypes/Prostate/Prostatecancer.aspx

Prostate cancer ordinarily grows slowly and does not, by itself, cause death - if it stays in the prostate. Unfortunately, once the cells that make up prostate cancer have grown inside the prostate for a long enough time to reach a critical mass in size and number of cells, the cancer can spread outside of the prostate gland to other parts of the body. Like boiling water in a pot bubbling over, prostate cancer "pours" out of the prostate gland into the surrounding tissue.

Once free of the prostate, the cancer cells can find new homes in the bones, liver, brain, lungs, spinal cord, or elsewhere. When that happens, the cancer that was simply annoying becomes deadly. And it often becomes deadly long before anyone knows it exists.

Did You Know that Prostate Cancer:

* is the single most common form of solid tumour in humans
* is newly diagnosed every 2.6 minutes
* is present in more than 9 million men
* kills one man every 13 minutes
* afflicts one in six men in their lifetime
* is high risk for black men - they have incidence and mortality rates as much as 50% higher than other racial or ethnic groups
* strikes as many men (and causes almost as many deaths annually) as breast cancer does in women, but lacks the national awareness and research funding breast cancer currently receives
** is nearly 100% survivable if detected early*
* annual testing (PSA) is recommended for all men 40+

Prostate cancer is now the most common cancer in males in the UK, with nearly 20,000 men being diagnosed with the disease.


----------



## goldi

Morning all,


Hey locovan can post the above facts every few months please.
people need to know this much underpublicised cancer.



norm


----------



## locovan

Yes we could bump it up couldnt we.
It is so curable if caught in time and such simple tests.


----------



## Helgamobil

There are different types of prostate cancer, some slow growing and some more aggressive, faster growing cancers. Some produce a dense, more easily identified mass, others do not, and can even be missed entirely by the biopsy needle. Cancerous cells can migrate out of the prostate at any stage of the progression of the cancer, especially if they are near the outer edge of the prostate and near lymph nodes.

Some interesting and encouraging results have been achieved by patients, already diagnosed with prostate cancer, taking Lycopene supplements.

Keep checking guys, keep talking about prostate cancer, encourage friends and family to check, keep the topic alive and in the public eye.


----------



## locovan

http://www.5min.com/Video/Performing-a-Prostate-Exam-124973890

I will take this off if you think its to far but look its so easy

Lets go for it all as so many men are so Embarrassed
http://www.channel4embarrassingilln...o-check-yourself/how-to-check-your-testicles/

How to check for Testicle Cancer


----------



## MiketheWelshman

Hi all, are these tests available from your GP
Mike


----------



## locovan

MiketheWelshman said:


> Hi all, are these tests available from your GP
> Mike


Yes they are talk to your GP and he will refer you to the hospital for scans
or go to the Wellman Clinic at Bupa and are about £125
http://www.bupa.co.uk/health-information/directory/e/bph-benign-prostatic-hyperlasia

A good description and Drawing here to


----------



## Helgamobil

The PSA (blood) test and "Dr. Digit" (is that what you guys call it?) test are available from your GP under the NHS. Frequently the cancer does not enlarge or distort the prostate at all, or cause flow problems, and cannot be detected by an internal examination. A few cancerous cells are very difficult to detect (and may migrate quickly out of the prostate if they are in the outer tissue), but they will result in a PSA level which will alert your GP to test again for any upward trend in PSA. 

(Very few GPs, if any, will have ultrasound equipment as shown in the YouTube film)

If any further tests (biopsy, ultrasound, scans etc) are required, you will be referred by your GP to a hospital or medical centre. A biopsy will give you an indication of your Gleason Score, which tells you the type of cancer (slow growing, aggressive etc) cells and their location.


----------



## SaddleTramp

locovan said:


> I will take this off if you think its to far but look its so easy


No need to take it off in my opinion it is VERY informative indeed and it explains in MEDICAL detail.

And if anyone thinks it is too far, They are hypocrites.


----------



## UncleNorm

MiketheWelshman said:


> Hi all, are these tests available from your GP
> Mike


Yes, they are, probably at no cost.

In my case, I have Type2 diabetes and therefore have 6 monthly blood tests. My family has a history of cancer. Therefore, every 3 years, I have a colonoscopy to check my bowel and every 12 months I have been having my PSA monitored.

One happy accident was in November 2009 when the assistant taking my bloods asked if I wanted my PSA checking, _*6 months early!!*_ It was the reading from _*that *_test that put me on the road to a radical prostatectomy last September.

As the consultant/surgeon said: We've caught it early; you're a young man; it _*is*_ curable.

As has been said many times now, come on you guys... get yourself checked out. _*DON'T DELAY - DO IT TODAY!!*_


----------



## bill

May I add a little here?

I have posted on other threads about my situation so won't go all through it again. Suffice to say I went to a charity (Graham Fulford Trust) and had my first blood test which started my journey with prostate cancer. I went through 'active surveillance' and finished 'external beam radio therapy' in September just gone.

Since then I've had two PSA blood tests the first was 0.02 and the next 0.03. Both these are virtually nothing compared to the 7.8 peak before the radio therapy. Add to this 'the organ feels fine' so I'm told. I'm not out of the woods yet as the oncologist thought there would be a peak in PSA soon after the treatment, so I may get it at my test next month. 

All I can do is say as others have 'get yourself checked', it's so easy. I wish I'd done it earlier even though I appear to have caught it early. The other thing is it doesn't always mean radical surgery, you may well have a number of choices to pick from, I did.

All the best

bill


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks for your comments Bill and good luck for the future. 8)

You said _*The other thing is it doesn't always mean radical surgery, you may well have a number of choices to pick from, I did. *_

In this neck of the woods, there were only two real options available to me, namely, radiotherapy or surgery. Both were available at Cottingham, near Hull, 30 miles away. I know other options were available but only by travelling greater distances to centres that specialise in those options.

If I had had radiotherapy and it had failed, I would _*not *_have been able to have surgery as a back-up. However...

... if the surgery had failed, or rogue cells are found in the future, then I still have the radiotherapy as a back-up.

In view of the fact that I am the sixth member of my family to have cancer, and all the others have died, I decided - with much help from dear wife Sandra - to get rid once and for all.

Right now, I'm feeling good. Yesterday, I did a 2 hour power walk, 4.76 miles, the longest walk I've done since the Global in August. I definitely feel that I'm getting stronger. Yes, right now, I'm feeling good! :wink:  Oh, _*Add to this 'the organ feels fine' so I'm told.*_ :roll:


----------



## JollyJack

About a year ago I decided to have the PSA test. *No* symptons at all.

PSA was 6.1 so a biopsy was recommended. 12 samples cancer in 2.

Caught it early. Now under 'active surveillance'.

PSA was tested every 3 months to start now 6 months as it has dropped to 4.8.

I am so, so pleased I had the PSA test. The decision to have it was not taken lightly as I had no symptons. I was counselled by a doctor before I had it done. This is important to get an understanding of the reliability of PSA testing and the impact the result might have on your life.

Bob


----------



## bill

UncleNorm

I can appreciate why you took the decision you did, I think I would have done the same as you in your position.

In my case, the way the tumour was in position and size and me wanting to avoid surgery if I could, I went the way I did. Whatever an person decides it's going to be a very personal decision based on individual circumstances, isn't it? I found that there was likely to be some kind of gamble in whatever I decided.

Regarding having surgery after radio therapy, my oncologist said pretty much the same but added that there were 'a few' surgeons who 'may' do the operation so in making my decision I took this as a 'can't be done'. She stressed that it certainly was not common practice.

As with the other threads on this subject I'm really pleased it's being discussed so openly. What's that saying 'Knowledge is........'.
I'll say 'Knowledge is a saved life' but I don't thing that's what I was meaning.

All the best

bill


----------



## JollyJack

There's an interesting article in the Daily Mail today referring to an 18 year study done by the Harvard School of Medicine and the University of California. "Men with prostate cancer who did regular, vigorous exercise, had a 61 per cent lower risk of a prostate cancer related death than men who did less than one hour of vigorous activity a week". 

Of course, it stresses, that kind of exercise should only be done under the guidance of a doctor.


----------



## petetin

hi all , started with symtoms on new years eve , had check on Tuesday found to have an enlgarged prostrate had blood test today ,results monday ,any one else have an elarged prostrate .
got to say feeling slightly concerened

pete


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Pete,

A friend of ours has a very large prostate but no cancer. I understand an enlarged prostate does not automatically mean cancer.

My prostate is normal size and I have cancer.

Bob


----------



## SaddleTramp

Kept meaning to do this a while and kept forgetting or shoving it to one side cos "No time" well thanks to this post I got the reminder(s) I needed.

Been today for my PSA blood test, Get results next week.

 

Thanks guy's and dolls


----------



## locovan

http://news.yahoo.com/s/hsn/20110106/hl_hsn/exercisemayimproveoddsagainstprostatecancerdeath

Three hours a week or more of vigorous biking, tennis, jogging or swimming seems to improve the prognosis among such patients, the research team found. But they added that even moderate physical activity appears to lower the overall risk of dying from any cause.


----------



## locovan

petetin said:


> hi all , started with symtoms on new years eve , had check on Tuesday found to have an enlgarged prostrate had blood test today ,results monday ,any one else have an elarged prostrate .
> got to say feeling slightly concerened
> 
> pete


Please dont worry 
http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/about-cancer/cancer-questions/can-an-enlarged-prostate-turn-into-cancer

Most men over 50 years of age will have an enlarged prostate at some time in their lives. This means there is an increased growth of tissue in the prostate gland. Doctors call it benign prostatic hyperplasia or BPH. In benign prostate disease, the cells are normal prostate gland cells and are not cancerous.

It is possible for men with BPH to go on to develop prostate cancer as well. But there is no clear evidence to suggest that having BPH leads to, or increases, the risk of prostate cancer.

So good luck and talk on here when you have the results thats what we want this topic to be somewhere you men talk


----------



## JollyJack

I'll second that locovan - this subject needs high profile - the number of men I tell my story to who then just ignore the issue amazes me.. It can be dealt with if caught early. 

This forum has been very useful in highlighting prostate cancer and long may it continue.


----------



## locovan

JollyJack said:


> I'll second that locovan - this subject needs high profile - the number of men I tell my story to who then just ignore the issue amazes me.. It can be dealt with if caught early.
> 
> This forum has been very useful in highlighting prostate cancer and long may it continue.


I will talk about Cancer until i bore the pants of people
My book has now got into the hands of the TUC and the links have gone around the world so I hope to Raise a lot of money for our Charity but at least you all know about Mesothelioma (please tell the spell checker though as it still doesn't recognize the word)
So I will keep Prostate in the top ten until all the men have had the simple blood test as its a Cancer with hope and a cure (unlike mine.)
I dont want any off you precious men going through the death sentence like me its just not nice  :wink: 
Go have a Blood test PLEASE


----------



## SanDel

Hi have just come back from the hospital, and been told that my first PSA test after the prostate removal is 0.0 or as it does not record 0.0 on the computer records 0.1 The prostate biopsy was in the negative which I'm told is also good. 
Big cheer from whole family.
So if you get yourself checked and you find it early you to could have the same good news. 


Deryck


----------



## pippin

I know it keeps you alive but I don't fancy going from IOFB to not firing at all.


----------



## locovan

Pippin better than being dead you silly devil :wink: said in the nicest possible way :lol: :lol: 

Deryck what a wonderful result Im so pleased for you
:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: 
We have been there holding your hand right through that xxx

See its good to talk


----------



## SanDel

I'm very sorry, but this is the most stupid post I have seen on all the prostate forums, I can assure you being alive comes well top on my list.


----------



## UncleNorm

petetin said:


> hi all , started with symtoms on new years eve , had check on Tuesday found to have an enlgarged prostrate had blood test today ,results monday ,any one else have an elarged prostrate .
> got to say feeling slightly concerened
> 
> pete


Hi Pete! Sorry you had your NYE celebrations interrupted. You talk of symptoms starting...

Several of the cases highlighted on these threads mention the fact that there were NO symptoms. When I asked my consultant about the time scale, he suggested it wasn't really that urgent as I had had the cancer for 4, 5, 6, maybe 7 years but the tumour had been too small to generate a reading.

The main SYMPTOMS seem to be the sudden urge to go for a wee, but little flows, it hurts like hell, the job isn't finished, the urge is still there... as is the pain. When it comes on almost as quickly as that, it suggests an inflamed prostate or an enlarged one. As the waterworks go through the middle of the prostate, it's easy to see how a restriction might occur. A friend of mine, well fit he is too, went down this road and eventually had his prostate 'scraped'. He is now back to full fitness but suffered a lot of pain prior to his operation.

For you Pete, I wish you well. Oh, Happy New Year!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## pippin

Yes, sorry, perhaps my post was a bit insensitive.

However, I have found humour in the direst of personal circumstances - which has kept me going.

Apologies if I have touched any raw nerves.


----------



## UncleNorm

SanDel said:


> I'm very sorry, but this is the most stupid post I have seen on all the prostate forums, I can assure you being alive comes well top on my list.


Pippin, I have to agree with Deryck and Mavis. I'm very disappointed in your comment.

For 30 years, IOFB. Now I don't, but my dear wife, AuntieSandra, would rather have me around in my current state than not have me around at all. There is a theory that as a person loses one sense, the others strengthen. Well, our relationship is stronger now than it has ever been. Also, if you read Mavis's book, you'll find how much in love she and Ray are as they battle the 'nasty' inside her.

Life must not stop because of such issues. Every day is precious. as is every friendship and show of love and support. And hasn't there been a huge showing of that on MHF?!

Here's to tomorrow!! 

Quick edit: apology accepted. Thank you!


----------



## petetin

Hi all 
got to say thanks for all the information sent realy been helpfull


----------



## ianhibs

Now don’t hit the roof, Mavis. This is not intended to be a contrary post but just a short account of my own experience in this matter.

About 5 years ago, a friend had contracted prostate cancer and urged me along the lines proposed in this topic. So straight away, I beetled along to my GP to ask him for the test. He enquired if anything had changed in the waterworks department to which I replied no. He then advised me against the test as he said it was not accurate and, in addition, someone of my age (64 then) was likely to have a slightly raised PSA level and the result would probably be neither one way or another. The question would then arise of what the next step was. Should they then do invasive surgery with its own complications? If not what?

I took his advice but every time I saw a different doctor in the practice I would ask the same question and get the same reply. The last was a Lady GP whose husband was a Consultant at the local hospital who had said that he would not take the test unless he felt something was wrong or until they had developed an alternative which was more accurate.

Now, before someone suggests they were trying to save money this really is not so as I did have the test done, really by accident. I was having a blood test done for something else and the nurse included the PSA test due to a miscommunication between us. This only came to light last month as I called to have my regular “finger up the backside” and discovered that the result of my 4 year old test was on the computer system (and it was fine).

I ask all my male friends about this and I am far from being alone. My chum in Sussex had the same advice from his GP almost word for word. On the other hand, my brother-in-law had been having regular tests for many years and, when the level shot up recently, they caught it in time. As someone else said,”the trend’s the thing.”

The obvious answer is to start testing as early as possible but when males in their sixties and above, who have never had it done, go to their GP they may find that it raises questions that they had never thought of before.

Ian


----------



## JollyJack

I agree with all you have said Ian that is why you need to think it through very carefully and get counselling - not everyone can cope with knowing.

I wanted to know.

Statistically I was told that I'd probably die with it rather than of it but there again I might not.

At least if I knew I had got it I could do something about it !!

I have and I'm doing something about it - I can LIVE with that


----------



## UncleNorm

JollyJack said:


> I agree with all you have said Ian that is why you need to think it through very carefully and get counselling - not everyone can cope with knowing.
> 
> I wanted to know.
> 
> Statistically I was told that I'd probably die with it rather than of it but there again I might not.
> 
> At least if I knew I had got it I could do something about it !!
> 
> I have and I'm doing something about it - I can LIVE with that


Absolutely DITTO to that Jack. And thanks Ian for your story.


----------



## jonesy1

I too have prostate cancer. This was discovered about 2 months 

ago from a p.s.a. blood test which was 27. Nothing really took 

away the anguish of waiting for the results of the tests. It was very 

difficult for me to not fear the worst, although the evidence pointed 

to the fact that prostate cancer can respond well to treatment. 

This is now the fact in my case. The cancer has not spread and it is 

slow growing. A Gleason score of 3 + 3. I am having hormone 

treatment and am awaiting radiotherapy, which I am confident will 

be successful. 

My daughter found a book in the library titled "Prostate cancer, 

understand, prevent and overcome" By professor Jane Plant. She 

is in fact an earth scientist but did this research as a result of her 

own breast cancer. In it she argues that our western diet could be 

a contributory factor in the causes of some cancers, (particularly 

breast and prostate cancer). She advises to avoid all dairy 

products, supporting the Chinese view that it is only for babies. 

Evidence is given that prostate cancer is very rare or none existent 

in China, until that is, they adopt a Western diet. It is very thought 

provoking. I have given up all dairy products and use soya milk as 

a replacement. By by milk chocolate.

I wish all those awaiting results or having treatment for any cancer 

a successful outcome.

Les.


----------



## clipper

I went on a DD tour to Morocco last year and I made a DVD of the trip The money I raised from that DVD all went to the Bristol B.U.I.It is important to get tested and look after yourselfs. Below is a small part of what the Bristol B.U.I. is about I still have DVDs left so if anyone is thinking of going to Morocco it will give you insite to what it is like with a Motorhome PM me for Information 
Check out what they say about the DVD in the "Touring Morocco"forum

The Prostate Cancer Care and Research Centre 
"30,000 men are diagnosed with prostate cancer each year." "Prostate cancer is a major cause of male death in the UK" "Early diagnosis can save lives" 

The Prostate Cancer Care and Research Centre at the BUI concentrates on high quality research into prostate cancer and other urological cancers and provides treatment, support and information to patients and their families. 

The Prostate Cancer Care and Reseach Centre aims to be in the forefront of the assessment and development of new technologies into the treatment of prostate cancer. 

Mr John Miles, a local businessman who previously suffered from prostate cancer, chairs the BUI Prostate Cancer Care Appeal.


----------



## locovan

ianhibs said:


> Now don't hit the roof, Mavis. This is not intended to be a contrary post but just a short account of my own experience in this matter.
> 
> About 5 years ago, a friend had contracted prostate cancer and urged me along the lines proposed in this topic. So straight away, I beetled along to my GP to ask him for the test. He enquired if anything had changed in the waterworks department to which I replied no. He then advised me against the test as he said it was not accurate and, in addition, someone of my age (64 then) was likely to have a slightly raised PSA level and the result would probably be neither one way or another. The question would then arise of what the next step was. Should they then do invasive surgery with its own complications? If not what?
> 
> I took his advice but every time I saw a different doctor in the practice I would ask the same question and get the same reply. The last was a Lady GP whose husband was a Consultant at the local hospital who had said that he would not take the test unless he felt something was wrong or until they had developed an alternative which was more accurate.
> 
> Now, before someone suggests they were trying to save money this really is not so as I did have the test done, really by accident. I was having a blood test done for something else and the nurse included the PSA test due to a miscommunication between us. This only came to light last month as I called to have my regular "finger up the backside" and discovered that the result of my 4 year old test was on the computer system (and it was fine).
> 
> I ask all my male friends about this and I am far from being alone. My chum in Sussex had the same advice from his GP almost word for word. On the other hand, my brother-in-law had been having regular tests for many years and, when the level shot up recently, they caught it in time. As someone else said,"the trend's the thing."
> 
> The obvious answer is to start testing as early as possible but when males in their sixties and above, who have never had it done, go to their GP they may find that it raises questions that they had never thought of before.
> 
> Ian


Ian as if I would hit the roof you have met me and you know me 
:lol:

I just love the fact here we have a really good discussion and Im so pleased you are talking about it.
Men dont talk and they dont want to know about health subjects so please just carry on and through your experience the rest can learn.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well Just got my results, :lol: All normal, Thank God :wink:


----------



## pippin

I checked out my prostate twice some thirty odd years ago.

It must have been OK because we produced two children!

Is it the same test that I should be trying again at the age of 66?

No, perhaps not!

Sorry to be light-hearted but if it makes just one man laugh and think about the gland and getting it checked it will have been worth it.


----------



## SaddleTramp

pippin said:


> I checked out my prostate twice some thirty odd years ago.
> 
> It must have been OK because we produced two children!
> 
> Is it the same test that I should be trying again at the age of 66?
> 
> No, perhaps not!
> 
> Sorry to be light-hearted but if it makes just one man laugh and think about the gland and getting it checked it will have been worth it.


I totally agree mate, I have a tendency to take things in a light hearted way, BUT i lost my Dad to prostrate cancer so it makes one think twice.


----------



## locovan

SaddleTramp said:


> Well Just got my results, :lol: All normal, Thank God :wink:


Well done you Im really pleased now go have fun :wink: :wink:


----------



## petetin

hi , seen the doctor for my results , was seen by a different doctor ,he told me that my psa level was high , but as I had a blood test 2 days after examination it is no good as ,the exam will raise psa level , says need to have blood test 2 weeks after exam ,so I have to wait for another blood test
and bit longer for results ,
he has put me on tablets to reduce prostate ,got to say seem to be working 
Pete


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Pete! Waiting is very hard but if you can stay busy the time will fly. I wish you well. :wink:


----------



## ardgour

jonesy1 said:


> I too have prostate cancer. This was discovered about 2 months
> 
> ago from a p.s.a. blood test which was 27. Nothing really took
> 
> away the anguish of waiting for the results of the tests. It was very
> 
> difficult for me to not fear the worst, although the evidence pointed
> 
> to the fact that prostate cancer can respond well to treatment.
> 
> This is now the fact in my case. The cancer has not spread and it is
> 
> slow growing. A Gleason score of 3 + 3. I am having hormone
> 
> treatment and am awaiting radiotherapy, which I am confident will
> 
> be successful.
> 
> My daughter found a book in the library titled "Prostate cancer,
> 
> understand, prevent and overcome" By professor Jane Plant. She
> 
> is in fact an earth scientist but did this research as a result of her
> 
> own breast cancer. In it she argues that our western diet could be
> 
> a contributory factor in the causes of some cancers, (particularly
> 
> breast and prostate cancer). She advises to avoid all dairy
> 
> products, supporting the Chinese view that it is only for babies.
> 
> Evidence is given that prostate cancer is very rare or none existent
> 
> in China, until that is, they adopt a Western diet. It is very thought
> 
> provoking. I have given up all dairy products and use soya milk as
> 
> a replacement. By by milk chocolate.
> 
> I wish all those awaiting results or having treatment for any cancer
> 
> a successful outcome.
> 
> Les.


I would be very wary of the book by Jane Plant, as you say she is an earth scientist not a biologist. I was given the book by a friend who had read it and eliminated all dairy produce from her diet as a result. I went through the book looking at the evidence she presented for her theory ( I have reviewed research evidence like this professionally) and there were a lot of flaws in the argument and unscientific selective use of facts. My conclusion had to be that her case, that these cancers are linked to consumption of dairy produce, is not proven on the evidence presented and there are potentially serious consequences from eliminating dairy produce such as shortage of calcium and fat soluble vitamins. The Japanese have many more dietary and lifestyle differences to us than just dairy and there is a danger in comparing different ethnic groups in this way - we have evolved to suit our environment and food supply. Remember the diet that keeps the Inuit healthy would kill us.
So if anyone is tempted to remove dairy produce completely please get advice from a nutritionist or dietician to make sure it doesn't lead to more problems.

Chris


----------



## jonesy1

You make some fair points. I don't think that the book is peer reviewed. She did go into detail about the growth hormones in dairy products, which I think might make it worthwhile giving up dairy products for that alone. I notice that Tesco's blue carton soya milk does have added calcium. The point you make about seeking advice from a nutritionalist is also good. As regarding the western diet being good for us, I am sure that a lot of people in health care would disagree with that. It is the Chinese diet that I think was mainly compared in the book, not Japanese. I am not suggesting that people should change to a Chinese diet, (there may well be harm done if they did), but I do think that the book is worth reading, and some of the points she makes taken on board as a bit of a lifestyle change. Whether people decide to swallow it whole and treat it as gospel is up to them, but I agree with you that I think some caution is required and further advice sought before doing so.

Les.


----------



## ardgour

jonesy1 said:


> You make some fair points. I don't think that the book is peer reviewed. She did go into detail about the growth hormones in dairy products, which I think might make it worthwhile giving up dairy products for that alone. I notice that Tesco's blue carton soya milk does have added calcium. The point you make about seeking advice from a nutritionalist is also good. As regarding the western diet being good for us, I am sure that a lot of people in health care would disagree with that. It is the Chinese diet that I think was mainly compared in the book, not Japanese. I am not suggesting that people should change to a Chinese diet, (there may well be harm done if they did), but I do think that the book is worth reading, and some of the points she makes taken on board as a bit of a lifestyle change. Whether people decide to swallow it whole and treat it as gospel is up to them, but I agree with you that I think some caution is required and further advice sought before doing so.
> 
> Les.


If you want to avoid growth hormones in dairy produce (which I agree is probably a good idea) just switch to organic certified dairy produce, no growth hormones are allowed. 
There is a lot of bashing of the western diet as bad for you but this is not totally fair - a diet high in processed foods is not good but many of us have a 'western' diet based on natural, seasonal, unprocessed foods sourced from local producers where possible. Not only does the food taste better but it is nutritionally better than the highly processed stuff and supports local producers.
Thankfully there is a growing interest in getting back to local fresh produce and 'grow your own', perhaps it might also improve our health.

Chris


----------



## jhelm

goldi said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hey locovan can post the above facts every few months please.
> people need to know this much underpublicised cancer.
> 
> norm


Remember how this thread started, and sorry but I have to say that what I'm reading about the advice given by UK doctors is a bunch of Bull Sh--t. Currently there are three blood tests to detect the likely hood of prostate cancer the psa being the most common and the first to use. Here in Italy they routinely include the free psa test. Those two together give a much more accurate result. The third I read about recently but can't remember the name. The digital rectal exam as far as I'm concerned gives an indication at a much later stage of the disease.

Why play around with a cancer that if caught early can be completely cured? But if not caught early can kill you or at best put you through lots of miserable treatments? The blood tests are cheap and easy. Yeah, none of us wants to know we have cancer but wouldn't we rather find out when it's curable than when it's too late. I am glade I found out early.


----------



## jonesy1

Hello jhelm.

Early diagnoses can be important in the successful treatment of prostate cancer. At what age can you have the psa test for free and can it be repeated,say, annually.

Les.


----------



## jhelm

jonesy1 said:


> Hello jhelm.
> 
> Early diagnoses can be important in the successful treatment of prostate cancer. At what age can you have the psa test for free and can it be repeated,say, annually.
> 
> Les.


I can't really answer the question about age and free testing. I live in Italy. When I moved here 5 years ago at age 62 I asked my doctor to prescribe the test and she did no questions asked. My neighbor who is 51 or 52 had the test and they discovered he had cancer. In his case it had already spread to at least one lymph node. I think the recommended age to start is around 40.

Right now it has been 31/2 years since my nerve sparing prostate removal. I have to do for 5 years a psa every three months which so far has been as low as they are capable of reading, a physical exam every 6 months and a yearly ultrasound of the abdominal area. So far so good, I think I got cured by early detection but of course there is always that little doubt.


----------



## jonesy1

Hello ardgour.

I do not want to go off topic here, but it is interesting to discuss our diet that may be a contributory factor in not just causing prostate cancer but others as well. The western diet that I was referring to was the processed food, not organic. I was not aware of the organic certified dairy produce with no growth hormones. My understanding was that these growth hormones as well as being added, would occur naturally to promote the growth of the calf.

Les.


----------



## ardgour

The worry is about artificially added growth and other hormones - these are used in intensive dairy farming where cows are pushed to produce higher milk yields. The natural levels of hormones found in milk are not regarded as an issue for us as we have evolved over hundreds of thousands of years using dairy produce from cows, sheep and goats.
As to the question of how much our diet affects our health - probably deserves its own topic thread.
To get back to prostate cancer - I know a few people are on hormone therapy following a diagnosis and this thread has reminded me of some recent research that found an increased risk of osteoporosis in those on testosterone blocking hormone therapy so it is very important for them to maintain the intake of nutrients that will protect their bones - the last thing you need is brittle bones on top of the other problems. I don't have access to the reference at the moment but will post a link to it at the weekend.

Chris


----------



## AlanandJean

Going back to the original post, I would like to say thank you, for the way you have approached the subject, one of which people do not wish to take about. I for one appreciate the eye opener, I am booked in for my test next week.

Thank you


----------



## pippin

If it is Jean who typed that post - don't bother going for the tests ducky, they only apply to *men*!!

Seriously, a male friend of ours (younger than me) has just been referred to specialists - makes me think about going for one myself.


----------



## SaddleTramp

pippin said:


> If it is Jean who typed that post - don't bother going for the tests ducky, they only apply to *men*!!
> 
> Seriously, a male friend of ours (younger than me) has just been referred to specialists - makes me think about going for one myself.


Get yourself in there mate, It is only a blood test.

My Dad never had an illness in his life, Then he had trouble going to Loo, so he went for an examination, By that time it was too late.

He lasted another 3 years.


----------



## UncleNorm

pippin said:


> If it is Jean who typed that post - don't bother going for the tests ducky, they only apply to *men*!!
> 
> Seriously, a male friend of ours (younger than me) has just been referred to specialists - makes me think about going for one myself.


Hi Pippin!! To help you decide, have a look at this link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-994943.html#994943

Thanks also to Les Saddletramp for his warning...



> so he went for an examination, By that time it was too late.


----------



## Helgamobil

Yup - off you go guys. Its just a blood test - or just a little p.... as my son described it, in the best possible taste. 

A few minutes of your time - it may save your life.

Keep the word going round - speak to your friends, tell them to speak to their friends.......


----------



## Helgamobil

There have been some very interesting and positive studies into the beneficial effects of men taking a regular (daily) dose of Lycopene, which is concentrated tomato extract. Several studies have indicated a reduction the size of tumours in the prostate.
Perhaps as a preventative measure, taking Lycopene might be a good recommendation?


----------



## UncleNorm

> Lycopene, which is concentrated tomato extract


McDonalds don't do tomato extract!


----------



## Raine

*symptons?*

Hi, found this post, and was shocked that in some cases there are no symptons, I managed to get my hubby to go, which was amazing, after having a bad run in with a doctor! I complained! So what does he have to do to get checked? thanks in advance peeps.....


----------



## Codfinger

Dont be put off by your Doctor, when I went he asked me why I thought I needed one to which I replied that I had seen adverts saying that if you were over fifty you should have a check..........I had to insist !
Chris


----------



## Raine

Do you have to ask for a PSA test or?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Raine!

There are many different facets to the story of prostate cancer, with some people telling the story one way, others telling it another way.

Personally, I was lucky in that I have diabetes and therefore have 6 monthly blood tests. Because of my family's cancer history, I have been having my PSA done every year. I also have a colonoscopy done every 3 years to check the bowel.

I am one of the folk who reported having no symptoms, as did Hampshireman in his thread of 4 December 2008. So it's no good having a doctor telling a patient to come back when you have a problem!! :evil: It was the results of blood tests that alerted my doctor to my condition.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91014-.html

I think Chris Codfinger is offering the right advice... insist and get it done sooner rather than later.

"Don't delay - do it today!" 

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## pippin

In fact, if you ask the doctor and he gives you the finger.................!!!!!


----------



## goldi

bump


----------



## Easyriders

Helgamobil said:


> There have been some very interesting and positive studies into the beneficial effects of men taking a regular (daily) dose of Lycopene, which is concentrated tomato extract. Several studies have indicated a reduction the size of tumours in the prostate.
> Perhaps as a preventative measure, taking Lycopene might be a good recommendation?


Lycopene is produced when tomatoes are cooked slowly for a long time. We eat cooked tomatoes in some form every day (home made soup, pasta sauce, added to casseroles and stews etc.)

This is for Mr. E's sake, after Mrs. E read about Lycopene 15 years ago.

Good job we both like tomatoes!


----------

